# Finding work in Cape Town



## Hanlb (May 1, 2011)

Hey there I am heading to CT next year in Jan with my boyfriend who is studying there for 6 months.

As a 25 yo female Australian how hard is it to find work over there?

Where are the best sites on the Internet for expats to go to find work. I have no idea where to start! Any help is much appreciated!


----------



## Stevan (Jun 30, 2009)

Hanlb said:


> Hey there I am heading to CT next year in Jan with my boyfriend who is studying there for 6 months.
> 
> As a 25 yo female Australian how hard is it to find work over there?
> 
> Where are the best sites on the Internet for expats to go to find work. I have no idea where to start! Any help is much appreciated!


what sort of visa will you have?

with out a work permit i think you are going to struggle to find anything other than low paid unskilled work.


----------



## Hanlb (May 1, 2011)

Not totally clear on the visa yet but I think a seeking work visa will suit me... Any ideas?


----------



## Hanlb (May 1, 2011)

Also, I am a trained early childhood educator with a Diploma in children's services.


----------



## Mr.P (May 27, 2011)

You should check

Careerjet.co.za

There' are a few other I cannot come by right now, but google jobs in CT and they'll show up online, the agencies/ websites that is.

With your diploma there are better chances at breaking the job market.

Best of luck.


----------

